# Trouble with Samsung ML-1710 laser printer

## wshtb

Background: My Samsung ML-1710 laser printer has been working perfectly in Fedora core 4 and 5. I switched over to Gentoo a few days before the launch of Fedora core 6. Even though it hasn't been long, but I'm already in love with Gentoo.

Now the problem: I can setup the printer through Cups web interface easily. The ml1710 ppd is included in the foo-matic package. Everything seems working fine except NOTHING comes out of the printer!!!! I can click "print test page" and the job finished all right. But the printer doesn't start at all. I verified that there are papers inside the printer, the tuner is full, there are no error light on the printer either, the printer is not stopped in CUPS, and viewing "all completed jobs" shows the test page is printed successfully.

I did a little bit of digging and found that the ppd installed by Gentoo is different from the ppd that I installed on Fedora. I copied over the old ppd file but it still doesn't work. Then I downloaded the "splix" driver and "gdi" driver from linuxprinting.org and none of them work either.

I have set the logging level in cupsd.conf to "debug" but both "access_log" and "error_log" looks perfectly normal.

"lpq" command says "ml1710 is ready".

I'm totally out of idea now. It could be that during the last few days the printer electrecuted itself LOL. But I highly doubt that.

Does anyone have any suggestion on what should I look at to fix the problem? I really don't want to re-install fedora just to check if the printer is dead  :Sad: 

----------

## aely

 *wshtb wrote:*   

> Then I downloaded the "splix" driver and "gdi" driver from linuxprinting.org and none of them work either.

 

That's odd.

I had similar problem with my ML-1610, but I downloaded Samsung Unified Linux Driver from their webpage and installed. Now it works... maybe try that?

----------

## wshtb

 *aely wrote:*   

>  *wshtb wrote:*   Then I downloaded the "splix" driver and "gdi" driver from linuxprinting.org and none of them work either. 
> 
> That's odd.
> 
> I had similar problem with my ML-1610, but I downloaded Samsung Unified Linux Driver from their webpage and installed. Now it works... maybe try that?

 

Thanks for the advice. The driver from Samsung didn't work out of box for me. But I noticed an error on the Cups web interface that it can not execute "/usr/libexec/cups/filter/rastertosamsungspl". So I copied the file from the unified driver package and it worked.

I don't know why the default installation by the unified driver doesn't work.

----------

## steveL

 *wshtb wrote:*   

>  *aely wrote:*   That's odd.
> 
> I had similar problem with my ML-1610, but I downloaded Samsung Unified Linux Driver from their webpage and installed. Now it works... maybe try that? 
> 
> Thanks for the advice. The driver from Samsung didn't work out of box for me. But I noticed an error on the Cups web interface that it can not execute "/usr/libexec/cups/filter/rastertosamsungspl". So I copied the file from the unified driver package and it worked.
> ...

 

Thanks for the tip; according to this thread about a Samsung ML-2510 that's the correct procedure. There are a couple of other filters in there: rastertosamsungsplc, rastertosamsungpcl and pscms. I realise they're not for this printer (?) but I copied them as well after I got the ML-1610 working with that filter.

It sure saves on installing a load of cruft  :Cool: 

----------

## Dun

I've experienced the same problem a bunch of months ago. The solution was to install ghostscript-eps instead of the gpl one. The reason was that the last one lacks gdi support, the one required by this printer  :Smile: 

Hope that helps  :Smile: 

----------

## pgolik

My Samsung SPL printer (with the Samsung driver) stopped working when portage upgraded cups to version 1.2, when I downgraded to 1.1 everything is back to normal. Do you have cups 1.2 on your installation? If so then try masking it and downgrading to 1.1.

----------

